# Bama BRP Video



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is a Video of the track we run on.

It is 41' in the run line. We run the Parma motors that come in the kits, well most of us do right Jerry?  For batteries we are all running 4-AA NiMh.

Qualifiers are 3 minutes and the mains are 6 minutes. The sppeds are off right now, we ran 62 laps in qualifying. We are usually a little faster than that.

Check it out.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ky9pkRlH9sM

:woohoo:  :wave: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks Good What Tires And Traction You Doing There?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

For tires, we run 3 greens and a Purple RR. Traction compound is WD-40. That surface is plywood covered in non-slip paint. But the non-slip stuff has been gone for a while. You can see how the track has "grooved" with the rubber.

The track is really cool, it changes thoughout the night as we get the dirt off of it, get some rubber down and the temperature changes.

Not only that but it is cheap, Walmart batteries and we can run forever! Nobody has ever broken a part that I know of. The only thing we replace is bodies. Well that and tires. But tires are a rarity as well. I bet I have THOUSANDS of laps on the set on my car.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NICE !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is another from the same night.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5-LixFF6f4U


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Racing at Lakeland is a blast and the BRP cars are the greatest! Scott's correct, No broken parts that I know of, to date. I am on my second car body and my original truck body.

The truck compound, greens all around, camber in the front, the car uses LW green all around.
Most of the cars run stagger and cut down the LR to 1.20" dia. we change when it gets down to 1.14 which is the o.d. of the spur gear. I have not changed my LR in months so you see how good the tire wear can be.

Like I said before my BRP cars remind me of my Old AE12L you can put it any where if set up correctly.

BRP Racing Rules!!!!!!!!!

Mike Clark


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Scott you have a PM.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

the video wont load, is it just me


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

They both work fine for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I watched the videos and mostly all that was clean racing and big picture racing.


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

thats awsome ive never heard of that kind of racing surface


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

here they are


----------

